# Police Officer Of The Year



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

IACP Website:
http://www.iacp.org

Parade Mag.Website:
http://www.parade.com/current/coverstory/index.html

Mass State Trooper Marion Fletcher Listed in the top ten.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

That was a great article in the Parade magazine in today's Globe. Great work by Deputy Fulford, surely a credit to her department! :yes:


----------

